# Wisdom



## AnnoLuce

I'm looking for "wisdom"
and "to become wise" or wiser.


----------



## robbie_SWE

You want us to translate "wisdom" in as many languages as possible? 

Did I get it right? 

 robbie


----------



## sam1978

*Italian:

*Wisdom = saggezza
To become wise = diventare/divenire saggio
Wiser = più saggio.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Ok then, here's my try. 

Romanian: 

wisdom = *perspicacitate*, *înţelepciune*, *sagacitate*

to become wise = *a deveni **înţelept *(even the more poetic *sapient* can be used) 

wiser = *mai* *înţelept *

Swedish:

wisdom = *vishet*, *visdom*, *klokhet*

to become wise = *att bli vis*/*klok*

wiser = *visare*/*klokare*

Hope this helped! 

 robbie


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*

"wisdom" = _viisas_
"to become wise / wiser" = _viisastua_ (note: just one word to express two or several words in other languages)


----------



## maria_bach

En español:
wisdom: sabiduría
to become wise: hacerse sabio
to become wiser: "crecer en sabiduría"

espero que te sirva


----------



## בעל-חלומות

*Hebrew:*
Wisdom: חכמה (khokhma)

To become wise: להחכים (lehakhkim)



Hakro said:


> *Finnish:*
> 
> "wisdom" = _viisas_
> "to become wise / wiser" = _viisastua_ (note: just one word to express two or several words in other languages)


Is this related to the number 5, viisi?


----------



## Hakro

בעל-חלומות said:


> Is this related to the number 5, viisi?


No, בעל-חלומות, it has nothing to do with number 5. 

It's possible that it has something to do with Swedish 'vis' but I couldn't confirm it.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:

"wisdom": *sabedoria* (a literary synonym is *sageza*)
"to become wise": *tornar-se sábio/a; ficar sábio/a*
"to become wiser": *tornar-se mais sábio/a; ficar mais sábio/a; crescer em sabedoria*

Variants ending in "a" are feminine.


----------



## Outsider

French:

"wisdom": *sagesse*
"to become wise": *devenir sage*
"to become wiser": *devenir plus sage*


----------



## argentina84

*Spanish:*
wisdom:*sabiduría*
to become wise:*volverse sabio/sabia*
to become wiser: *volverse más sabio/sabia*

*Regards!*


----------



## DrWatson

Hakro said:


> *Finnish:*
> 
> "wisdom" = _viisas_
> "to become wise / wiser" = _viisastua_ (note: just one word to express two or several words in other languages)


Actually the noun "wisdom" would translate to *viisaus*, and the adjective "wise" to *viisas*


----------



## Hakro

DrWatson said:


> Actually the noun "wisdom" would translate to *viisaus*, and the adjective "wise" to *viisas*


You're right, my mistake.


----------



## betulina

In Catalan it could be:

"wisdom" - *saviesa* 
"to become wise" - *tornar-se savi/sàvia *(fem.)
"to become wiser" - *tornar-se més savi/sàvia* (fem.)


----------



## avok

*Turkish: *

Wisdom: *Bilgelik *

To become wise: *Bilgeleşmek*

To become wiser: *Daha fazla bilgeleşmek*


----------



## LetterK

Re: Wisdom
In Bulgarian: мъдрост [m*ә*drost]

Re: To become wise
In Bulgarian: Ставам мъдър [Stavam m*ә*d*ә*r]

Re: To become wiser
In Bulgarian: Ставам по-мъдър [Stavam po m*ә*d*ә*r]


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

wisdom - mudrost
to become wise - postati mudar/a
to become wiser - postati mudriji/a.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:

wisdom = *saĝo, saĝeco*
to become wise = *iĝi saĝa*
to become wiser = *iĝi pli saĝa*


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
wisdom = moudrost, rozum
to become wise(r) = zmoudřet
wiser = rozumnější, moudřejší

In Lithuanian: 
wisdom = protas, išmintis
to become wise = ateiti į protą _or_ gauti protą.

In Japanese: 知力[chiryoku] _or_ 知恵[chie] _or_... ...


----------



## cute angel

In Arabic

wisdom=Hikma (حكمة)

wiser =Hakim (حكيم)


----------



## MarX

cute angel said:


> In Arabic
> 
> wisdom=Hikma (حكمة)
> 
> wiser =Hakim (حكيم)


In Indonesian:

wisdom = *hikmat*, *kebijaksanaan*

*Hakim* means _judge_


----------



## Christo Tamarin

LetterK said:


> Re: Wisdom
> In Bulgarian: мъдрост [m*ә*drost]
> In Russian: мудрость
> 
> Re: To become wise
> In Bulgarian: Ставам мъдър [Stavam m*ә*d*ә*r] Possible, but it is a litterary translation, rather.
> In Bulgarian: *помъдрявам, поумнявам*
> In Russian: мудреть, умнеть
> 
> 
> Re: To become wiser
> In Bulgarian: Ставам по-мъдър [Stavam po m*ә*d*ә*r]
> In Bulgarian: Ставам все по-мъдър.
> In Bulgarian: все повече *помъдрявам, *все повече *поумнявам.*
> In Russian: мудреть все более, умнеть все более.


 
И. Штемлер: 


> Тогда зачем он женится? — Чтобы поумнеть. После женитьбы люди всегда умнеют. Или глупеют.


Translation from Russian: *Why is he getting married then? - To become wiser. After the marriage people always become wiser. Or more foolish.*



> От нужды умнеют, от богатства дуреют.


Translation from Russian: Need makes people wiser, wealth makes people stupid.


----------



## Saluton

For 'to become wise' and 'wiser', Russian also uses стать/становиться мудрым (stat'/stanovit'sya mudrym) and мудрее (mudreye). I would use those in fact.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Wisdom= Karunungan.     *Dumaget: e Katenggesan


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

*Wisdom*: «Σοφία» (so'fia, _f._). Classical feminine noun «σοφία» (sŏ'pʰīă)--> initially _cleverness, skill_, later, _wisdom_. In the Septuagint the LXX Jewish scholars translated with «Σοφία» first an attribute of God (חכמות Ḥokmot--> _Wisdom_) and later the Spirit of God. Its etymology is obscure. «Σοφία» is a common Greek female first name.
*Wise*: Adj. «σοφός, -φή, -φό» (so'fos, _m._/so'fi, _f._/so'fo, _n._). A derivation of the Classical adj. «σοφός, -φή, -φόν» (sŏ'pʰŏs, _m._/sŏ'pʰē, _f._/sŏ'pʰŏn, _n._)--> _wise, prudent, skilled_.
*To become wise*: «Γίνομαι σοφός» /jinome so'fos/ lit. _I'm become__ wise_. In the ancient language existed the verb «σοφίζω» (sŏ'pʰīzō)--> _to make wise, instruct. _It has not survived in the modern language.
*Wiser*: «Σοφότερος, -ρη, ρο» (so'foteros, _m._/so'foteri, _f._/so'fotero, _n._) comparative of «σοφός».


----------



## ger4

In German:
- wisdom - _Weisheit (1), Klugheit (2)_
- wise - _weise (1), klug (2)_
- to become wise - _weise werden (1), klug werden (2)_
- wiser - _weiser (1), klüger (2)_

(1) rarely used in everyday speech nowadays, quite poetic
(2) used in everyday speech


----------

